# Cieco e ceco (pronuncia)



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una domanda, probabilmente un po' strana ...

Le parole _cieco _(non vedente) e _ceco _(proveniente/abitante della Repubblica Ceca) si dovrebbero pronuciare ugualmente. Nonostante ciò, io ho la spontanea tendenza di pronunciare _cieco _con una *e* lunga ['če:ko] mentre _ceco _con una *e* breve ['čeko] ...

La mia domanda è se questa è solo una  mia "anomalia personale", oppure anche voi, madrelingua italiani, avete la tendenza di fare questa differenza nella pronuncia, o assolutamente no.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> _cieco _con una *e* lunga ['če:ko] mentre _ceco _con una *e* breve ['čeko] ...


A me sembra di farla. Mi chiedo però se tu distingua le o / e aperte da quelle chiuse? Credo tuttavia che la pronuncia debba essere esattamente la stessa.

CIECO - Significato e sinonimi di cieco nel dizionario italiano


----------



## giginho

Olaszinhok said:


> Credo tuttavia che la pronuncia debba essere esattamente la stessa.



Non sono d'accordo. Io pronuncio cieco in modo che la "i" si senta e ceco come geco ma con la "c" iniziale


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> A me sembra di farla.


Molto interessante ... 





> Mi chiedo però se tu distingua le o / e aperte da quelle chiuse?


A volte spontaneamente  sì, ma in genere no. Insomma, la differenza la sento, però praticamente non so se in una certa parola la e/o si debba pronuciare aperta o chiusa.  





> Credo però che la pronuncia debba essere esattamente la stessa.


Ho guardato nel Treccani (pensando che forse la sostanza del mio "dilemma" sia appunto la _e aperta/chiusa_), ma pare che sia nel caso di _ceco _che nel caso di _cieco _si tratta di *è*.)


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Io pronuncio cieco in modo che la "i" si senta e ceco come geco ma con la "c" iniziale


Non è una pronuncia locale, tipica per alcune regioni del Piemonte?

Anch'io (da vecchio torinese ) ho una certa tendenza di pronunciare la _*i*_ in questi casi .... Forse è questa la spiegazione, non lo so  ....


----------



## TheCrociato91

Nella mia varietà regionale e idolettale la pronuncia è la stessa (con la /e/ chiusa), eccetto nel caso in cui si voglia enfatizzare che si tratta di "cieco" e non "ceco". La vocale dovrebbe essere allungata in entrambi i casi in quanto si trovano in sillaba tonica aperta.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> La mia domanda è se questa è solo una mia "anomalia personale", oppure anche voi, madrelingua italiani, avete la tendenza di fare questa differenza nella pronuncia, o assolutamente no.


La mia risposta è no: per me i due vocaboli si pronunciano esattamente allo stesso modo, con la è aperta (come del resto indicano i dizionari, a cominciare dal Treccani): sono cioè omofoni.  Come saprai, la distinzione tra vocali lunghe e brevi non ha valore semantico in italiano, e comunque non mi pare che ci sia una ragione fonetica per differenziare le due 'quantità' (lunghezze).  Inoltre la i di 'cieco' non si avverte nella pronuncia standard: i gruppi ce e cie si pronunciano allo stesso modo (ad es. le parole camice e camicie si distinguono solo per la posizione dell'accento tonico). In Italia è prevalentemente nell'accento dialettale napoletano/campano (e forse in altri accenti dialettali) che quelle i vengono pronunciate - e dunque un napoletano distingue cieco da ceco anche oralmente e non solo nella scrittura.


----------



## Arnoldas

Buona sera a tutti e scusate il mio intervento. Qualche tempo fa ho letto (non mi ricordo dove) che per non sbagliare con le parole "cieco" e "ceco" (la pronuncia è la stessa!) è meglio usare espressioni "non vedente" e "la lingua ceca", "la Repubblica Ceca". 🤗


----------



## symposium

Ciao, Arnoldas! Ovviamente il rischio di confusione può esserci solo nel parlato, visto che le due parole si scrivono in modo diverso. Di solito dal contesto si può capire di che cosa si sta parlando, ma se ci fossero dubbi si può specificare: dipende dalla situazione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Arnoldas said:


> Buona sera a tutti e scusate il mio intervento. Qualche tempo fa ho letto (non mi ricordo dove) che per non sbagliare con le parole "cieco" e "ceco" (la pronuncia è la stessa!) è meglio usare espressioni "non vedente" e "la lingua ceca", "la Repubblica Ceca


Scusa Arnoldas, ma mi permetto di dire che ciò che tu hai letto mi sembra una sciocchezza: vi sono lingue con tantissime parole omofone e  non si ricorre certo a perifrasi per differenziarle. Come ti hanno già risposto, basta il contesto per far chiarezza.
Vorrei anche rammentare che in *italiano standard *sia cieco che ceco vanno pronunciati *cε:co*, con la e aperta. Ho usato solo il simbolo fonetico della _e_ aperta: *ε *

Per Francis*: *ti chiedevo della distinzione fra vocali aperte e chiuse, perché avevi usato il simbolo _e_, che in realtà corrisponde al suono chiuso.


----------



## marco.cur

In questi casi ci si affida al DOP, il dizionario ortografico più autorevole.
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> Per Francis*: *ti chiedevo della distinzione fra vocali aperte e chiuse, perché avevi usato il simbolo _e_, che in realtà corrisponde al suono chiuso.


Ah, ho capito. Hai ragione, dovevo usare l'atro simbolo (mi sono concetrato solo alla lunghezza della vocale).


----------



## Corintio44

Olaszinhok said:


> Scusa Arnoldas, ma mi permetto di dire che ciò che tu hai letto mi sembra una sciocchezza: vi sono lingue con tantissime parole omofone e  non si ricorre certo a perifrasi per differenziarle. Come ti hanno già risposto, basta il contesto per far chiarezza.
> Vorrei anche rammentare che in *italiano standard *sia cieco che ceco vanno pronunciati *cε:co*, con la e aperta. Ho usato solo il simbolo fonetico della _e_ aperta: *ε *
> 
> Per Francis*: *ti chiedevo della distinzione fra vocali aperte e chiuse, perché avevi usato il simbolo _e_, che in realtà corrisponde al suono chiuso.


Avevo lo stesso dubbio. Vedo che tutti i dizionari mostrano la stessa pronuncia per entrambe le parole [ˈtʃɛko] = e aperta. 

Il ceco è cieco e la ceca è cieca.


----------



## Paolo Ceco

Corintio44 said:


> Il ceco è cieco e la ceca è cieca.


Non tutti i cechi siamo ciechi.


----------



## bearded

Paolo Ceco said:


> Non tutti i cechi siamo ciechi.


Mi permetto di correggere la tua simpatica frase.
Si può dire solo:
_Non tutti noi cechi siamo ciechi_
oppure
_Non tutti i cechi sono ciechi_.
Così com'è, la tua frase ha un andamento sintattico che sarebbe corretto in spagnolo. In italiano, dopo un semplice ''i cechi'' ci vuole un verbo alla terza persona plurale.


----------



## Paolo Ceco

bearded said:


> Non tutti noi cechi siamo ciechi


Grazie mille per la correzione.


bearded said:


> In italiano, dopo un semplice ''i cechi'' ci vuole un verbo alla terza persona plurale.


Adesso è chiaro. Io studio l'italiano da solo, per piacere. Mi piace moltissimo la lingua italiana, ma anche la cultura italiana, la sua storia ed anche la cucina.  Per me è molto utile seguire questo "forum" per venire a sapere le nuove cose della lingua italiana.


----------



## francisgranada

Per alleggerire un po' la discussione:

Tanti anni fa, la radio vaticana ha riportato una notizia dicendo che il papa ha ricevuto una delegazione  di _ciechi_.  Nelle trasmissioni della radio vaticana in lingue ceca, slovacca, ecc... questa notizia veniva tradotta nel senso che "il papa ha ricevuto una delegazione di _cechi", _cioè un gruppo di cittadini della Repubblica Socialista Cecoslovacca (il che allora era praticamente impossibile per motivi politici, ideologici, legislativi, ecc.) ...


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> _Non tutti noi cechi siamo ciechi_
> oppure
> _Non tutti i cechi sono ciechi_.


Mi è venuta in mente un'altra alternativa corretta - che probabilmente è quella che adoprerei spontaneamente:
_Noi cechi non siamo tutti ciechi._
Direi che questa è la versione più idiomatica. Chiaramente il ''noi'' è indispensabile per giustificare ''siamo''.


----------

